# Tournament Registration



## Keollyn (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright, I'm opening up registration now, just because I know it might be a long time before I show up again, so you are free to start thinking and selecting your team members. Now the rules aren't finalized, but this should give you an idea of what to expect.

perspective and is subjective more than objective  (more insight to expected rules further into the thread)

Please be available for possible questioning, changes, and/or notification on rules and character selection. Hopefully, everyone who is joining the tournament have an idea of what characters do and do not belong (please, no curve stretching)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 15, 2007)

Credit goes to Timur Lane for the effort.

Keollyn

Clark Kent (Smallville TV)
Scarlet O'Hara (Wedding Peach)
Sing (Kung Fu Hustle)
Ayako Mano (Mamano Hunter Yohko)
Jing (Jing: King of Bandit)

Suzumebachi

1. Amelia (Slayers)
2. Yomiko Readman (R.O.D)
3. Master Asia (G Gundam)
4. Gourry (Slayers)
5. Soifong (Bleach)

Parallax

Elijah Snow(Planetary)
Tetsuhito Kagiroi(Tenjou Tenge)
Archer(Fate/Stay Nightnlimited Blade Works)
Roronoa Zoro(One Piece)
Gutts w/ Berserker Armor(Berserk)

mystictrunks

1.Steel,John Henry Irons(DC)
2.Static(Milestone Comics)
3.Domon Kashu(G Gundam)
4.Sue Storm/Richards,Invisible Woman(Marvel) So long as the bubble in body is restricted
5.Afro(Afro Samurai)

Taleran

Alexander Anderson minus nail (Hellsing)
Phinx (Hunter X Hunter)
Bruno Buccarati (JJBA)
Girono Giovanna (pre Requiem) (JJBA)
Shockwave Alberto (Giant Robo)

Timur Lane

Kira Yoshikage(JJBA) Can't use Another One Bites The Dust
The Captain(Hellsing)
Risotto Nero(JJBA)
Wraith(Marvel)
Absalom(One Piece)

Implosion
Ikki @ Black Saint Saga (Saint Seiya)
Rohan Kishibe (JJBA)
Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter)
Ball (666 Satan)
Josuke Higashikata (JJBA)

Tuxx
1. Alita (Battle Angel)
2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
4. Ryoko (Tenchi-OVA) (*One Gems, anime showing only) So long as she's in the street level range
5. Youzen (Houshin Engi)

Haterade

Kirin (666Satan)
Gala (Bastard!!)
Kei Kurono (Gantz)
Wise Yuri (666Satan)
Kurotsuchi Mayuri (Bleach)

Emerald Chaos

Sonic (Sonic the Hedgehog)
Mewtwo (Pokemon)
Mario (Super Mario Bros)
Link (Legend of Zelda)
Megaman (Megaman)

Evilmoogle

1: Sylia Stingray (Knight Sabers 2040)
2: Emma Frost (Marvel/X-Men)
3: Jude Maverick (Wild Arms 4)
4: Mimic (Marvel/Exiles)
5: Hanii Kisaragi (New Cutie Honey Anime)

Spectre

1. Kaku (One Piece)
2. Killua (HxH)
3. Kharn The Betrayer
4. President Sylar 
5. Sora (KH)

blacklusterspeph004

1. Tousen Kaname (Bleach)
2. Justice (Afro Samurai)
3. Itachi (Naruto)
4. Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)
5. Ikki (Airgear)

Hyouba
1.) Priscilla from Claymore
2.) Allen Walker from D.Gray-man
3.) Lust from Fullmetal Alchemist (manga)
4.) Kujaku from 666 Satan
5.) Grimmjow Jaggerjack from Bleach. 

ZeroBelow

1. Asia khlan khlan (Outlaw Star)
2. Ulquiorra (Bleach)
3.Alicia of the Black~ Awakened Form (Claymore Manga)
4. Sesshomaru (Inuyasha)
5. Kakuzu (Naruto)

God Itachi

1.) Darwin (Marvel Comics)
2.) Northstar (Marvel Comics)
3.) Shadow King (Marvel Comics)
4.) Black Alice (DC Comics)
5.) Mister M (Marvel Comics)


Phenomenol

Wobbuffet (Pokemon)
Babidi (Dragonball Z)
Genkai (Yu Yu Hakusho Dark Tournament)
Psylocke (X-Men )
Orochimaru AKA Micheal Jackson (Naruto)

The American Afro

1. Sasuke (Post time Skip)
2. Karasu
3. Renji Abarai (Bleach)
4. Rob Lucci (One Piece)
5. General Tao (Dragon Ball)


Dark Serge

1. Lynx
2. Hazanko
3. Mace Windu
4. Voldemort
5. Kimimaro


Spy Smasher

1) Extremis Iron Man in a base armor (MU)
2) Boy Blue with Vorpal Sword and Witching cloak (Fables/Vertigo/DC)
3) Deadman (DC) [May be ineligible, gonna get clarification] Are you certain he's okay?
4) Omega Red (MU)
5) *will pick later* Please do ASAP


Whitebeard

1.Black costume Spiderman
2.Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
3.Naraku(Inuyasha)
4.Ryuuma (One Piece)
5.Kakashi Hatake

Dark Lord Dragon

1. Former Crimson King (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
2. Demon Eyes Kyo (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
3. Scarface (Shadow Skill)
4. Sol-Badguy (Guilty Gear) Please change or state limitation
5. Kenshiro (Hokuto No Ken)

RashCash

Kurosaki Ichigo(Bleach)
Saber(fate stay)
Gintoki(Gintama)
Cloud(FF Advent Children)
Nagi souichiro(Tengou tenge)

Limit Tester

1. Midou Ban (Get Backers)
2. Meruem (HxH)
3. Moonstone (Thunderbolts)
4. Metamorpho (Outsiders)
5. Midnighter (Authority)

thegoodjae

1.Akabane
2.Goku from Saiyuki
3.Sasori
4.Gaara
5.Mayuri Already taken

Darklyre

1. Wesley Gibson (Wanted)
2. Paibok the Power Skrull (Marvel 616)
3. Lucius the Eternal (Warhammer 40,000)
4. November 11 (Darker than Black)
5. Nemesis Kid (DC)

Wesley

Ezra the Titania (Fairy Tail)
Naga the White Serpent (Slayers)
Mink: Pre-Molting (Dragon Half)
Samus Aran (Metroid Series) Prime Samus
Chachamaru (Negima)

Aldric

-Gain Esperanza (Bastard!!)
-Franky (One Piece)
-Jio (no Satan form/666 Satan)
-Abigail without Omega Armor (Bastard!!)
-Grunbeld (Berserk)

Kuya

Nightcrawler (Marvel, Age of Apocalypse)
Disney Hercules (Disney)
Samurai Jack (Samurai Jack)
Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
Riku (Kingdom Hearts)

ZE
Blue (dragon ball)
Saziel (bleach)
Kagero (basilisk)
Hyomou (basilisk)
Jubei (ninja scroll)

Zack Strife
1: 2007 Movie Megatron. He can't one shot a city block and I doubt he'd tear one down absurdly quick, they didn't bring down one building in the whole movie.
2: Midnighter from the Authority
3: Abarai Renji of Bleach Already taken
4: The Master Chief of Halo fame.
5: I'll pick later.  Please do ASAP


ezxx
1. Jirou(Black Blood Brothers)
2. Majeh(King of Hell)
3. Gau Ban(Shadow Skill)
4. Kazuma(S-cry-ed)
5. Sonsaku Hakufu(Ikkitousen)

Pipboy

1. Dio Brando (JJBA)
2. The Quiz (Doom Patrol)
3. The Captain (Nextwave)
4. Angstrom Levy (Invincible)
5. Unkei (s-cry-d)

Pein

Dordonii (Bleach}
Hitsugaya Toushiro (Bleach}
Quicksilver (Marvel)
The thing (Fantastic Four)
Toguro (YYH)

~Shin~

1. Walter (Hellsing)
2. Kurama (YYH)
3. Lancelot (Code Geass)
4. Won Sul (Shin Angyo Onshi)
5. Izumi (Gantz)

♦Kiroi Senko♦

1. Syndrome(The Incredibles)
2. Light Jak(Jak and Daxter)
3. Phantom(Kingdom Hearts)
4. Sublime(comics)
5. J'onn AKA Martian Manhunter(Smallville TV series)

Planet Uchiha

Eishi (D. Gray Man)
Rissieto Nero (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
Isamu (Kurozuka)
Hyo (Fist of the North Star)
Li Yentsui (Guyver)

The Wanderer

1) Ultimate Invisible Woman 
2) Liriel Baenre (Forgotten Realms)
3) Shadowcat 
4) Scorpion (Carmilla Black)
5) Spider-Woman (Jessica Drew)


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Amelia (Slayers)
2. Yomiko Readman (R.O.D)
3. Master Asia (G Gundam)
4. Gourry (Slayers)
5. Soifong (Bleach)

Also, can we not alow stuff like "I dont know who this character is, so the other guy wins" in this one?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 15, 2007)

Definitely. I'm going to try and enforce that one gives reason why the person win. Those kind of reason will not count (they're just better off not voting for that fight)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2007)

Elijah Snow(Planetary)
Tetsuhito Kagiroi(Tenjou Tenge)
Archer(Fate/Stay Nightnlimited Blade Works)
Roronoa Zoro(One Piece)
Gutts w/ Berserker Armor(Berserk)


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2007)

1.Steel,John Henry Irons(DC)
2.Static(Milestone Comics)
3.Domon Kashu(G Gundam)
4.Sue Storm/Richards,Invisible Woman(Marvel) Probably too strong though
5.Afro(Afro Samurai)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh I want to give this a try!
1) Teresa- Claymore
2) Awakened Tyki Mikk- D. Grayman...If that's not ok then Jasdebi.
3) Spiderman
4) Eve- Black Cat
5) Kuroro Lucifer- HunterXHunter


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2007)

Alexander Anderson minus nail (Hellsing)
Phinx (Hunter X Hunter)
Bruno Buccarati (JJBA)
Girono Giovanna (pre Requiem) (JJBA)
Shockwave Alberto (Giant Robo)


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 15, 2007)

Kira Yoshikage (JJBA Part 4) Can't use Another One Bites The Dust
The Captain (Hellsing)
Wraith (Marvel)
Ghiaccio (JJBA Part 5)
Mr. 1 (One Piece)

Is this alright??


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 15, 2007)

Ikki @ Black Saint Saga (Saint Seiya)
Lelouch Lamperouge (Code Geass)
Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter)
Ball (666 Satan)
Josuke Higashikata (JJBA)


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Alita (Battle Angel)
2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
4. Shiki - (Satsujinki version/Tsukihime)
5. Youzen (Houshin Engi)

If Shiki isn't allowed then never mind.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2007)

Kirin (666Satan)
Gala (Bastard!!)
Kei (Gantz)
Wise Yuri (666Satan)
Kurotsuchi Mayuri (Bleach)


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Aug 15, 2007)

Sonic (Sonic the Hedgehog)
Mewtwo (Pokemon)
Mario (Super Mario Bros)
Link (Legend of Zelda)
Megaman (Megaman.......)

.....What? I like video games................ I don't think you should have a grudge against any of these.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2007)

Getting some reservations in before work...

1: Sylia Stingray (Bubblegum Crisis 2040)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Leader of the Knight Sabers she fights wearing a (nearly skin-tight) hardsuit with various weapons and abilities built in.  The primary weapons on her suit are a pair of "laser swords".

Her hardsuit is masterfully designed able to take out military boomers many times it's size.



2: Emma Frost (Marvel/X-Men)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Emma Frost aka the White Queen is currently a member of the X-Men team "Astonishing" and is Head Mistress of the school.

Her primary mutation is telepathy, though not as powerful as Xavier she's quite formidable.

Her secondary mutation is a diamond-body form (organic diamond whatever that means).  While in this form she has enhanced strength and greatly enhanced durability however she cannot make use of her telepathy in this form (though as a side note she also can't be affected by telepathy according to the current canon).

Emma's probably the easiest member of my team to find information on, go look it up if you want to know more.




3: Jude Maverick (Wild Arms 4)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Video, Cutscene starts at 3:00_ 




[YOUTUBE]QWt9mCHLOsw[/YOUTUBE]



Jude Maverick is an A.R.M. wielder with a very high genetic match for his A.R.M.

An ARM generally resembles a gun of some sort (his looks like some sort of bastard crossbreed of a shotgun and a machete), however it's actually a highly advanced nano-machine construct that is genetically bonded to it's wielder (you can't take it from him and couldn't use it if you could).

Jude's has three forms:
* The shotgunesque form, fires slugs (as in lead, not snail).  It does run out of ammo after a few shots, however it reloads automatically if he pauses shooting for a moment (in game you actually use the "defend" command to reload in which you take less damage and dodge more often).  Though it looks like it performs like a normal modern-day gun it actually damages the futuristic tanks and mecha without any problem.

* The "sword" form, resembles a machete more than anything else.  It's used in most of the cut scenes (looks more dramatic I guess) but it deals less damage in the game.  It also can cut through armor plated vehicles without any problem.

* A "shield" form ("defender") that is a force-shield.  In the game it's taken major explosions without being compromised, but he can't keep it up forever.

In addition to the ARM itself, the process of bonding with it gives him an ability to greatly speed up his movements and reflexes for a period of time ("accelerator" in the game).  He can only use it for short bursts at a time, but it "recharges" quickly.  In cut-scenes he uses it for attack enhancements, defensive enhancements, and various other odd affects (jumping while using the accelerator lets him jump far above his normal level, though it doesn't work for the player that way ).



4: Mimic (Marvel/Exiles)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pulling him just prior to the "Fantastic Voyage" arc (starts in Exiles #35)

Mimic has the mutant power to duplicate the powers of others, however the duplicate powers function at only half the strength of the original.

At the moment I'm plucking him from, he currently has:
* The Speed of Northstar
* The Strength and Agility of Beast
* The Healing Factor and (bone) Claws of Wolverine
* The Optic Blasts of Cyclops
* The Organic Steel Skin of Colossus (but not his strength)

Speed is approximately mach-5, this will be reduced as per the rules when they're finalized.



5: Hanii Kisaragi (New Cutie Honey Anime)

*Spoiler*: __ 





In this incarnation Cutie Honey is an Android that uses an Atmospheric Element Condenser to transform between various forms (she does use it for a few other offensive/defensive uses but nowhere near as much as she should really).

As a side note; the above link is all-audiences appropriate but NOT ALL Cutie Honey links are, search in Google at your own risk


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Evangeline A.K. McDowell (Negima)
2. Nrvnqsr Chaos (Tsukihime)
3. Gilgamesh (Fate/Stay Night)
4. Raven (KOTOR)
5. Kenpachi (Bleach)


Let me know if any of mine break the rules.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Kaku (One Piece)
2. Killua (HxH)
3. Kharn the Betrayer
4. President Sylar (is this ok if we don't include Clare's healing or the nuke abilities?)
5. Sora (KH)


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> Damn you Spectre for taking Killua. -.-



I JUST got into HxH and I love it. I'll totally be finishing what there is in a week or two


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Tousen Kaname (Bleach)
2. Justice (Afro Samurai)
3. Itachi (Naruto)
4. Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)
5. Ikki (Airgear)


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> I STILL WANT HIM!
> 
> I think I'm gonna cry now..



I think Aizen is a little to strong there buddy


----------



## Birkin (Aug 15, 2007)

Meh, I'll just drop out of the tournament.

All the characters I was thinking of is taken and I don't follow that many series.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

You can take Killua, I think it's unfair seeing how I just started the series.

I'll opt for Hisoka instead


----------



## Birkin (Aug 15, 2007)

Nah, keep him.  It's first come, first serve and I don't wanna be an ass and nag my way to characters.

I'll be back in the next tourney though! Faster registration then.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 15, 2007)

*Team Hyouba*

1.) Priscilla from Claymore.

2.) Allen Walker from D.Gray-man

3.) Lust from Fullmetal Alchemist (manga)

4.) Kujaku from 666 Satan

5.) Grimmjow Jaggerjack from Bleach.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 15, 2007)

*Team ZB*
1. Asia khlan khlan (Outlaw Star)
2. Ulquiorra (Bleach)
3.Alicia of the Black~ Awakened Form (Claymore Manga)
4. Sesshomaru (Inuyasha)
5. Kakuzu (Naruto)


----------



## atom (Aug 15, 2007)

*Team Solar*

*1.) Darwin (Marvel Comics)*
*2.) Northstar (Marvel Comics)*
*3.) Shadow King (Marvel Comics)*
*4.) Black Alice (DC Comics)*
*5.) Mister M (Marvel Comics)*


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 15, 2007)

Bijuu@ Isn't Kirby a little too strong for this Tournament??
The rules said that anything who can one-shot a skyscraper would not be allowed in the tournament.
And seeing that Kirby can smash a planet in half, i'd say he is far too strong for this.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> 1. Evangeline A.K. McDowell (Negima)
> 2. Nrvnqsr Chaos (Tsukihime)
> 3. Gilgamesh (Fate/Stay Night)
> 4. Raven (KOTOR)
> ...



Is Gilgamesh from the anime or the game?  And Chaos is hella broken.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 15, 2007)

@Spectre I already have Hisoka.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> *Team Element*
> 
> 1.) Iceman
> 2.) Sandman
> ...



Human Torch's Nova is way over the power-scope.  Iceman might be as well.

Iceman and Sandman raise questions of what qualifies as a "win" against them.  Depending on the answer there they may trigger the "unkillable" rule.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 15, 2007)

Isn't ben 10 the same way since his alien Heat Blast can go supernova as well.


----------



## atom (Aug 15, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Human Torch's Nova is way over the power-scope.  Iceman might be as well.
> 
> Iceman and Sandman raise questions of what qualifies as a "win" against them.  Depending on the answer there they may trigger the "unkillable" rule.


Iceman and Sandman can be killed. Both of them can be killed by a fire user with extreme heat. I'll change Human Torch.


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

Phenomenol's Goons!

Wobbuffet (Pokemon)
Babidi (Dragonball Z)
Genkai (Yu Yu Hakusho Dark Tournament)
Blackbeard (One Piece)
Orochimaru AKA Micheal Jackson (Naruto)

This squad kicks major rectum.


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 15, 2007)

Team Fucc Shit up or FSH

1. Sasuke( post time skip)
2. Orochimaru
3. Renji Abarai
4. Don Kreig
5. General Tao


----------



## Dark Serge (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Lynx (Chrono Cross)
2. cyborg 009 
3. Owen Hart
4. Domon Kashu
5. Voledmort


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 15, 2007)

Dark Serge said:


> 1. Lynx (Chrono Cross)
> 2. cyborg 009
> 3. Owen Hart
> 4. Domon Kashu
> 5. Voledmort



Cant use cyborg 009. His speed far exceeds supersonic


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

The American Afro said:


> Team Fucc Shit up or FSH
> 
> 1. Sasuke( post time skip)
> *2. Orochimaru*
> ...



Phenomenol already has Orochimaru!


----------



## Dark Serge (Aug 15, 2007)

The American Afro said:


> Cant use cyborg 009. His speed far exceeds supersonic



1. Lynx
2. Lord Hazanko (outlaw star)
3. Owen Hart
4. Domon Kashu
5. Voldemort


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about joining this one, so I'm gonna start a team before my characters are taken. >_>

1) Extremis Iron Man in a base armor (MU)
2) Boy Blue with Vorpal Sword and Witching cloak (Fables/Vertigo/DC)
3) Deadman (DC) [May be ineligible, gonna get clarification]
4) Omega Red (MU)
5) *will pick later*


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 15, 2007)

Guyver 3(Guyver)
Aptom ( from Guyver)
Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
Naraku(Inuyasha)
Ryuuma (One Piece) If he does not show any of his abilityes this chapter I will make the switch.

Yea thats the crew.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Aug 15, 2007)

Well let's try to register for this tournament, it's one of the few times I register for these events. Before I start I would love if you enforce this rule:

* Characters who can stop/travel/alter time should not be allowed. If they are allowed there will be restrictions not allowing them to use that specefic technique. 

Now for my team, I wonder if the Gold Saints are considered cosmics around here or not because in their own universe they are not cosmic beings, humans but very powerful humans. 

My Team (If they are allowed with specefic restrictions)

1. Gemini Saga (Saint Seiya)
2. Aries Shion (Saint Seiya)
3. Leo Aiolia (Saint Seiya)
4. Kenshiro (Hokuto No Ken) (He restricted not to use Musou Tensai)
5. Former Crimson King (With his heart inside his body meaning he is not immortal)

If the above team (Probably the saints) are not allowed then here is my new team:

1. Demon Eyes Kyo (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
2. Scarface (Shadow Skill)
3. Kujo Jotaro (Jojo's Bizzare Adventure)
4. Kenshiro (Hokuto No Ken)
5. Enel (One Piece)


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2007)

Jotaro is already taken, Gold Saints a big No-no and Enel aswell probably


----------



## atom (Aug 15, 2007)

Enel is not allowed


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry I couldnt read the post where Jotaro was selected due to the fact the pages in this forums in not loading only the first few posts and then it stops, seems like technical problem. 

Alright then here is m new team:

1. Former Crimson King (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
2. Demon Eyes Kyo (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
3. Scarface (Shadow Skill)
4. Sol-Badguy (Guilty Gear)
5. Kenshiro (Hokuto No Ken)


----------



## RashCash (Aug 15, 2007)

Kurosaki Ichigo(Bleach)
Saber(fate stay)
Gintoki(Gintama)
Cloud(FF Advent Children)
Nagi souichiro(Tengou tenge)

There I am finish.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 15, 2007)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Sorry I couldnt read the post where Jotaro was selected due to the fact the pages in this forums in not loading only the first few posts and then it stops, seems like technical problem.
> 
> Alright then here is m new team:
> 
> ...



kenshiro is not allowed, he can OHKO.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Midou Ban (Get Backers)
2. Meruem (HxH)
3. Moonstone (Thunderbolts)
4. Metamorpho (Outsiders)
5. Midnighter (Authority)


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

SDK shouldn't be allowed.

1.Akabane
2.Goku from Saiyuki
3.Sasori
4.Gaara
5.Mayuri(or whoever the 12 captain was from Bleach)

If Mew is allowed, than switch Gaara for Mew.


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

Let SDK come, he is as good as dead.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm voting for you Phenomenol!


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

SDK isn't a character. That shows that you never read it.

SDK characters easily rape Luffy. Luffy isn't allowed. Does this say something to you?


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

I know SDK is not a character, Kyo is a character and that is what I mean when I say let SDK (as in characters) COME TO THE TOURNAMENT!

God, I will be detailed next time.

BTW, Blackbeard (One Piece) would waste ANYONE From SDK!


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 15, 2007)

Please, don't you two start anything now.

I don't think its good for both of you if you get banned before the tournament starts.

Just saying it.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

BlackBeard would be raped by Crimson King, Akira, Kyo, or Kyoshiro.

Akira has absolute zero. CK, Kyo, and Kyoshiro has a move that seals people.


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

Blackbeard is a walking black hole, nough said.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

Kyo can literally seal him. As well as Kyoshiro and Crimson King.

AKira can absolute zero him. I wish you would understand that BlackBeard would die by these guys. Also, Shinrei possibly can too.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Wesley Gibson (Wanted)
2. Paibok the Power Skrull (Marvel 616)
3. Lucius the Eternal (Warhammer 40,000) - can be killed, but revives as the killer if they take any pleasure in the act
4. November 11 (Darker than Black)
5. Karate Kid (DC) - current version, not Pre-Crisis


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

Isn't Karate Kid banned?


----------



## Phenomenol (Aug 15, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> Kyo can literally seal him. As well as Kyoshiro and Crimson King.
> 
> AKira can absolute zero him. I wish you would understand that BlackBeard would die by these guys. Also, Shinrei possibly can too.



You can't seal a Black Hole, Blackbeard would suck Kyo up and literally eat him.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 15, 2007)

You can if its in a different dimension or of that some sort. Basically, Kyo, Kyoshiro, or CK, speedblitz and seals him away between the heaven and the sky(if that was the place I remember correctly).


----------



## Wesley (Aug 15, 2007)

Ezra the Titania (Fairy Tail)
Naga the White Serpent (Slayers)
Mink: Pre-Molting (Dragon Half)
Samus Aran (Metroid Series)
Solty (Solty Rei)


----------



## Aldric (Aug 15, 2007)

1)-Gain Esperanza (Bastard!!)
2)-Franky (One Piece)
3)-Pein (Naruto) if he doesn't show his abilities before the tournament starts I'll change
4)-Link (The Legend of Zelda series)
5)-Grunbeld (Berserk)


----------



## Kuya (Aug 15, 2007)

Omegas shouldn't be allowed. So no iceman. 
He can beat mags and even supes, way too strong.

For now I want

Nightcrawler (age of apocalypse, marvel)
Samurai jack
Optimus prime


----------



## atom (Aug 15, 2007)

Kuya said:


> Omegas shouldn't be allowed. So no iceman.
> He can beat mags and even supes, way too strong.
> 
> For now I want
> ...


He is within the limits, who he can and cannot beat is irrelevant. Ms. Goldenweek could beat alot of people way stronger then she is, but she is within the limits. 

Iceman cannot destroy a city block, he cannot move faster then sound, and he cannot reality warp and stop time. So I can use him. 

Optimus Prime can easily destroy a city block. He is not allowed.


----------



## ZE (Aug 15, 2007)

Kagero (basilisk)
Muroga Hyoma (basilisk)
Ultemecia (Final Fantasy 8)
Poseidon (saint seiya)
Anubis (zoe)


----------



## Zack_Strife (Aug 15, 2007)

1: 2007 Movie Megatron. He can't one shot a city block and I doubt he'd tear one down absurdly quick, they didn't bring down one building in the whole movie.
2: Midnighter from the Authority
3: Abarai Renji of Bleach. His Bankai could probably level a city block but that's at his limit and should fall within the rules.
4: The Master Chief of Halo fame.
5: Jack Hawksmoor from the Authority.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 15, 2007)

ZE said:


> Kagero (basilisk)
> Muroga Hyoma (basilisk)
> Ultemecia (Final Fantasy 8)
> Poseidon (saint seiya)
> Anubis (zoe)



Ultemicia is waaay too strong.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 15, 2007)

Dark Serge said:


> 1. Lynx (Chrono Cross)
> 2. cyborg 009
> 3. Owen Hart
> 4. Domon Kashu
> 5. Voledmort



Domon Kashu was already taken by someone


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 15, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> He is within the limits, who he can and cannot beat is irrelevant. Ms. Goldenweek could beat alot of people way stronger then she is, but she is within the limits.
> 
> Iceman cannot destroy a city block, he cannot move faster then sound, and he cannot reality warp and stop time. So I can use him.
> 
> Optimus Prime can easily destroy a city block. He is not allowed.



I've not gone through this thread yet, but this raises a very common assumption.

The character can be within the limit, but they still much be considered street levelers. So yes, it does matter who they can beat.


----------



## atom (Aug 15, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> I've not gone through this thread yet, but this raises a very common assumption.
> 
> The character can be within the limit, but they still much be considered street levelers. So yes, it does matter who they can beat.


It doesn't matter since Iceman can't beat Superman to begin with. It may be true that Iceman is omega level, however there are alot of people who can beat him, pretty much any strong fire user, or anyone who can generate alot of heat, telekentic users, etc. 

The only thing that is special about Iceman is that he can put himself back together if he gets shattered and freeze stuff.


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 15, 2007)

The American Afro said:


> Team Fucc Shit up or FSH
> 
> 1. Sasuke( post time skip)
> 2. Orochimaru
> ...



1. Sasuke(Post time Skip)
2. Rob Lucci
3. Don Kreig
4. Renji Abarai
5. General Tao


----------



## ZE (Aug 15, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Ultemicia is waaay too strong.



I guess. Maybe I should change her, but in that case Poseidon isn?t allowed too because he is stronger than her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Getting some reservations in before work...
> 
> 1: Sylia Stingray (Knight Sabers 2040)
> 2: Emma Frost (Marvel/X-Men)
> ...



This is my updated team, filling in the blank spots from before.  I've edited the above post to reflect it.

All add details later.


----------



## Dark Serge (Aug 15, 2007)

Updated *Team Felching*
1. Lynx
2. Hazanko
3. Mace Windu
4. Voldemort
5. Kimimaro


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 15, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> It doesn't matter since Iceman can't beat Superman to begin with. It may be true that Iceman is omega level, however there are alot of people who can beat him, pretty much any strong fire user, or anyone who can generate alot of heat, telekentic users, etc.
> 
> The only thing that is special about Iceman is that he can put himself back together if he gets shattered and freeze stuff.



Only Superman's heat vision of absurdity can stop Iceman. Besides that, Iceman rapes him up and down.

Telekinetics can't do shit to him, considering he's SENTIENT ENERGY AND THUS CAN EXIST WITHOUT A PHYSICAL FORM. Also, he freezes their blood and they die.

Oh, and Iceman is most definitely a city-block buster. When the Conquistador, a giant floating airship, was about to drop onto Providence Island, Iceman flashfroze the ensuing explosion so quickly that no one even got bothered by it. Hell, he's frozen some cosmic entity's heat vision before they even stopped the beams.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> It doesn't matter since Iceman can't beat Superman to begin with.


 Wrong



> It may be true that Iceman is omega level, however there are alot of people who can beat him


 Like who?



> pretty much any strong fire user, or anyone who can generate alot of heat, telekentic users, etc.


 Wrong



> The only thing that is special about Iceman is that he can put himself back together if he gets shattered and freeze stuff.


 lol


----------



## ez (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Jirou(Black Blood Brothers)
2. 
3. Kurau(Phantom Memory Kurau)
4. Gau Ban(Shadow Skill)
5. Kazuma(S-cry-ed) 2nd form.

err tousen is taken...ill come up with someone soon enough


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 15, 2007)

Updated Team Roster. I switched out the character in the #2 spot.



ZeroBelow said:


> *Team ZB*
> 1. Asia khlan khlan (Outlaw Star)
> 2. Ulquiorra (Bleach)
> 3.Alicia of the Black~ Awakened Form (Claymore Manga)
> ...


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Dio Brando (JJBA)
2. The Quiz (Doom Patrol)
3.  The Captain (Nextwave)
4. Angstrom Levy (Invincible)
5. Unkei (s-cry-d)

If Unkei is not good then I'm gonna swap in Hellion or Some broke ass character from pop lit, prolly November Terra.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

Spectre said:


> 1. Kaku (One Piece)
> 2. Killua (HxH)
> 3. Kharn the Betrayer
> 4. President Sylar (is this ok if we don't include Clare's healing or the nuke abilities?)
> 5. Sora (KH)



Changed deadpool with kharn


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 15, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Guyver 3 (Guyver)
> Aptom ( from Guyver)
> Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
> Naraku(Inuyasha)
> ...



Sitting Guyver 3 on the bench........just too strong.

1.Aptom ( from Guyver)
2.Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
3.Naraku(Inuyasha)
4.Ryuuma (One Piece) If he does not show any of his abilityes this chapter I will make the switch.
5.Undecided


----------



## The Internet (Aug 15, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> 4.Ryuuma (One Piece) If he does not show any of his abilityes


He doesnt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He dies in the next chapter and Zoro takes his sword


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

> Wrong


Since when can Iceman beat Pre or Post crisis Superman? 



> Like who?


Broken characters, any logia, people who are immune to ice, etc.



> Wrong


Wrong.



> lol


wrong


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok I don't get it...We can't use someone as strong as Luffy yet I'm seeing people like Rob Lucci, Iceman, High tier SDK people, etc.  

I think some of you need to change some shit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

Changing Teams:
Shirou w/Archer Arm is being replaced by Archer
Gutts is being added with his Berserker armor.  

Oh yeah, some of you are choosing people too damn strong (Saber, Gilgamesh, Dio Brando*Can Stop Time*, etc.)


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2007)

I take it that no one objects to my and ZE's usage of Kouga Gennosuke and Muroga Hyouma?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 16, 2007)

Iceman CAN beat Supes. Maybe not the godly Pre-Crisis, but Post-Crisis for sure. Unless Supes copies sentry and brings iceman to the sun. It's juss my opinion that he's too strong. Some people might not think it. I'm juss a fan of Iceman so i know what he's capable of. But if u can use him, then more power to ya and use him well.

My team

Nightcrawler (Marvel, Age of Apocalypse)
Disney Hercules (Disney)
Samurai Jack (Samurai Jack)
Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
Riku (Kingdom Hearts)

I don't have internet access till i move into the dorms, so this is my team for now if i'm not back in time.


----------



## Pein (Aug 16, 2007)

deidara-naruto
mustang-fma
hitsugaya toushiro-bleach
quicksilver-marvel
hidan-naruto
tell me if i need to change anything


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, now it's time for the questioning part, since there appears to be a decent amount of teams. Now if you are up for questioning, I'm not accusing or anything, just need some answers so I can see whether or not your team has the okay.



			
				mystictrunks said:
			
		

> 4.Sue Storm/Richards,Invisible Woman(Marvel) Probably too strong though



So long as she doesn't use the "expand shield inside body" trick, she should be alright?



			
				Gatotsu87 said:
			
		

> 2) Awakened Tyki Mikk- D. Grayman...If that's not ok then Jasdebi.



You might have to use Jasdebi, as Tyki is one of the examples set as a character not usable. Unless awakened Tyki lost his "no touch" ability.



			
				Tuxx said:
			
		

> 1.
> 4. Shiki - (Satsujinki version/Tsukihime)



Shiki is allowed, but his death perception ability isn't.



			
				Haterade said:
			
		

> Kei (Gantz)
> Kouga Gennosuke (Basilisk) (can I use him, huh huh?)
> 
> Gennosuke doesn't have a "1 hit kill/KO" ability persay.... but his doujutsu is pretty damn h4x.  Although, a fast enough character should be able to blitz him.



Which Kei? Kishimoto or Kurono? I'm assuming latter, eh?

I suppose your concern for Gennosuke has been explained, but could you give me a bit more info?



			
				Hyouba said:
			
		

> *Team Hyouba*



All Claymore are currently okay for this tourney. Grimmjow is also okay.



			
				God Itachi said:
			
		

> 2.) Emma Frost



Emma has been taken already by EvilMoogle




			
				Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> 3) Deadman (DC) [May be ineligible, gonna get clarification]



Reason as to why you think so?



			
				RashCash said:
			
		

> Saber(fate stay)



So long as she's not using Avalon, she should be okay



			
				thegoodjae said:
			
		

> 5.Mayuri(or whoever the 12 captain was from Bleach)
> 
> If Mew is allowed, than switch Gaara for Mew.



Mayuri has been taken. And since Mew has the ability to turn into any Pokemon, there's concerns that he can turn into a Pokemon (specifically Legenedary) that does break the curve). You can make a case against it, but currently, his powers don't seem street level



			
				DarkLordDragon said:
			
		

> 4. Sol-Badguy (Guilty Gear)
> 5. Kenshiro (Hokuto No Ken)



Sol Badguy is, to my understanding, above the limit. Unless you're using limiter Sol (which I've gottent the impression he isn't above the power curve with it), then Sol isn't allowed.

Kenshiro is iffy. I'll get back to you on that.



			
				Darklyre said:
			
		

> 5. Karate Kid (DC) - current version, not Pre-Crisis



There are a couple of members who say current Val is still too much for a tourney of this level. Though I don't share the same opinion, it's just best that he not be used



			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> Samus Aran (Metroid Series)



Samus isn't exactly street level material, but if you stick to Prime series only, I'll allow her



			
				Aldric said:
			
		

> 1)
> 4)-Link (The Legend of Zelda series)



Link has been taken



			
				Kuya said:
			
		

> Optimus prime



Any specific OP? 



			
				ZE said:
			
		

> Ultemecia (Final Fantasy 8)
> Poseidon (saint seiya)
> Anubis (zoe)



Ultimecia is allowed via no time compression, but then that'd make her pretty worthless, huh?

Poseidon is who? Saint Seiya characters are generally treated as anything but street leveler.

Anubis isn't allowed



Zack_Strife said:


> 3: Abarai Renji of Bleach.



I believe he's been picked. I'll have to check



ezxx said:


> 3. Kurau(Phantom Memory Kurau)



Kurau is not allowed.



			
				Pipboy said:
			
		

> 5. Unkei (s-cry-d)
> 
> If Unkei is not good then I'm gonna swap in Hellion or Some broke ass character from pop lit, prolly November Terra.



Any reason as to why you think Unkei might not be okay?



			
				Gatotsu87 said:
			
		

> Ok I don't get it...We can't use someone as strong as Luffy yet I'm seeing people like Rob Lucci, Iceman, High tier SDK people, etc.
> 
> I think some of you need to change some shit.



Who said Luffy isn't allowed? Granted, how many people see him as street leveler anymore?

Iceman isn't being used by anyone. SDK characters have the great advantage of speed. Speed is a major rule in this tourney (thus making any uber fast character no so much)



			
				Haterade said:
			
		

> I take it that no one objects to my and ZE's usage of Kouga Gennosuke and Muroga Hyouma?



Any reason as to why you think they wouldn't? I think when one has to question whether they're okay or not, they're likely not ^_^


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh boy, that list need some major overhauling.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Oh boy, that list need some major overhauling.



Is does, right? ^_^

Well, we got good amount of time before it starts (projected start time is sunday/monday)


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 16, 2007)

> Is Ikki truly okay? Can you explain why he'd be okay for a tourney of this level


At this point he is only mach 1 anyways. I don't remember his attacks being above the limit at this point either. As for his resurrecting abilities, KO is a win anyways, so it doesn't really matter.

If you decide to move the speed limit to mach 5, I would like to change him to pre sanctuary arc, and I think it should still be fine. 

Its all before acquiring the seventh sense, which is the major power up for SS.

Oh and whoever is using Poseidon is just wrong. He's a fucking God. :|


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll allow Ikki. And thanks for the heads up on Poseidon.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 16, 2007)

I forgot to insert the name of the guy who has the team in the middle of ZE and ezxx.

He calls himself Zack Strife, forgot to insert his name.

Edit: And almost everyone in Bijuu's team needs to change, almost all of them are breaking the limit.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll make that edit. Thanks.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Which Kei? Kishimoto or Kurono? I'm assuming latter, eh?


Yeah lol.

Ofc, he gets one of those particle guns as well.



Keollyn said:


> I suppose your concern for Gennosuke has been explained, but could you give me a bit more info?Any reason as to why you think they wouldn't? I think when one has to question whether they're okay or not, they're likely not ^_^


Gennosuke and Hyouma have a doujutsu that gives them complete protection from attack based on killing intent.  Basically, if you try to kill one of them while the doujutsu is active, you instead end up killing yourself brutally.

The only conditions for it's activation is that they close their eyes, activate it, then open their eyes.  So basically, they blink and it's impossible to attack them without killing yourself.  Melee or ranged, it doesn't matter.  They also don't even need to actually be looking at them to be put under the doujutsu's effects(late in the manga, a bunch of samurai tried to surround Gennosuke, and even the guys behind and to the sides of him still killed themselves).

While this is one of the h4xest of all h4x, it does have it's limits.

For one thing, if you attack them before they activate their eyes, you can still kill them, which is how Hyouma died.  Also, since it's based on magic, characters that have safeguards against magic would easily be able to circumvent the effect.

It's your call if they're still allowed.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Particle gun isn't allowed, sorry (no defense against such a gun outside of Gantz)

That ability is questionable, as it is close to the "perfect invulnerability rule" but you said if they desire to kill. Bloodlust is off, so characters will somewhat work under their characterization. I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, besides their doujutsu, they're basically just normal human ninja.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2007)

yo Timur White Album is probably above the power cap 





> White Album (Ghiaccio) In its most basic form, it appears as a simple sheath of ice on Ghiaccio's body, but can "upgrade" into a suit of armor with ice skates on its feet. White Album can lower the surrounding area's temperature to almost absolute zero, although Ghiaccio probably doesn't have to go so far in most cases--it's enough to just freeze and imprison his foes. Also, White Album is impenetrable--attacks (e.g. bullets) just bounce off. The only weak point is a tiny air vent at the back of White Album's neck. No matter how cold White Album makes the surrounding area, the interior is always comfortably warm (and, therefore, so is Ghiaccio).






and for info about the stands of the 2 in my team



> Sticky Fingers (Bruno Bucchiarati) A humanoid garbed with spiked pieces of blue leather, and adorned with zippers on its chest, wrists, and ankles. Sticky Fingers can generate zippers on any surface, creating an opening to whatever lies on the other side. If the zipper is created on a solid object, such as a stone pillar, the object becomes hollow as long as the zipper exists. Bucchiarati can even unzip a human body apart, and choose whether or not the circulatory system works properly (when he unzipped Zucchero's head off, he wasn't much worse, but when he unzipped his body apart to elude Pesci, he was at risk of his heart stopping. This may depend on how thoroughly the unzipped body is segmented).




and



> Gold Experience (Giorno Givoanna) A golden stand capable of generating live organisms from inorganic objects. In the beginning of Part 5, Giorno frequently produces small life forms (frogs, snakes, flies) and plants which he apparently has control over. Giorno also discovers soon in the story that anyone who attacks his creations, suffer a reverse attack dealt back to them (ex. When Koichi Hirose attacked Girono on his created tree, Koichi hit the tree and suffered the same attack he dealt on the tree). During his fight with Bruno, it was discovered that Gold Experience's ability can be applied to live individuals, causing their thought process to greatly accelerate. This was employed in battles to cause enemies to lose temporal coordination of their bodies (the quickened thought does not extend to letting the body properly handle such an influx of information). Later on in the fight between Melone/BabyFace, Giorno developed (or discovered) Gold Experience's ability to produce organic components of the body (e.g. transforming bullets stuck in someone's body into the very blood vessels and organs they destroyed) --evidently, these transformations are permanent. Giorno subsequently took up the healer role of the party.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> 1. Alita (Battle Angel)
> 2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
> 3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
> 4. Shiki - (Satsujinki version/Tsukihime)
> 5. Youzen (Houshin Engi)



Updated:

1. Alita (Battle Angel)
2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
4.
5. Youzen (Houshin Engi)

Is Youzen...might be to much?  His special abilities is transformation.  He can turn into anything practically, i.e. sand...darkness, etc.  He punctured a dimension by turning into sand and filling the entire world.  Plus he has every single powers and can turn into least 90% of the people in the series and use their powers. >< Can probably copy other s as well.  Plus his Super Paopei is a sentintel-like cape which voids people, soul included, by wrapping around them...the range is pretty wide too.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's my team for now:

1. 
2. 
3. Walter (Hellsing)
4. Izumi (Gantz)
5. 

Tell me if any one of them has already been taken.

EDIT: I can't decide on a second character for now. I'll decide later.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2007)

Kujaku's already been taken.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Shin, Byakuya and Jotaro are taken already.

Edit: Anderson also.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 16, 2007)

Shin, I think I've seen Jojo, Kujaku and maybe Byakuya.

-reserved for updated team-

Ikki @ Black Saint Saga (Saint Seiya)
*Rohan Kishibe (JJBA)*
Hisoka (Hunter x Hunter)
Ball (666 Satan)
Josuke Higashikata (JJBA)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay, this is pretty shitty.

Are mechas allowed?

If so I choose Lancelot from Code Geass.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Depends entirely on their size, but generally no (mechas don't really fall into the street level category)


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Update:

-Gain Esperanza (Bastard!!)
-Franky (One Piece)
-Jio (666 Satan)
-Abigail without Omega Armor (Bastard!!)
-Grunbeld (Berserk)

Sorry for the two Bastard!! characters but I couldn't think of another character to use.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

If Shin is officially in the tournament, registration will be closed. Otherwise, we need one more team and we should be clear (at least for assembling the teams)


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 16, 2007)

I think Jio might be too strong Aldric.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Really? Damn. 

Can't we limit his Satan use or something? I'm not sure I want to search for another character again. No energy blasts but regen and absorption allowed or something like that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 16, 2007)

Aldric said:


> Really? Damn.
> 
> Can't we limit his Satan use or something? I'm not sure I want to search for another character again. No energy blasts but regen and absorption allowed or something like that.



I was thinking that something like Jio Spike might be too much. I personally thought of using Cross, but I felt I was probably breaking the curve, even without Metatron. I could be wrong, so it's probably better to wait for someone else's opinion.

If you limit him though, that should be fine.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> deidara-naruto
> mustang-fma
> hitsugaya toushiro-bleach
> quicksilver-marvel
> ...



I thought deidra did'nt count because c4 dstroys about 1/4 of a city. and isnt Hidan Immortal  or invulnerable.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> mustang-fma
> hitsugaya toushiro-bleach
> quicksilver-marvel
> 
> tell me if i need to change anything



1. city block destroyer
2. hidan is immortal

get two more characters


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 16, 2007)

@Taleran Maybe i should change him, his ability is overpowerd but i thought that anyone strong and fast enough could exploit his weakness(the hole on the back of his neck) 

But you're probably right, his ability is overpowerd, maybe i should change him.

But what about Wraith, he enjoys pain to that degree that he dosen't even care about it.
Regardless he can still be killed, but should i change him too or not?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 16, 2007)

If Tyki Mikk is disallowed then I don't think it's fair for me to use Deadman. I think I'm officially bowing out of this tournament. I don't have the time to put together a decent team, let alone fight all the battles. Good luck to all, I'll be lurking.


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I use Jean Gray?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 16, 2007)

> You might have to use Jasdebi, as Tyki is one of the examples set as a character not usable. Unless awakened Tyki lost his "no touch" ability.


That's the thing, it looks like he isn't using it anymore but I can't prove for sure that he doesn't have it anymore.  I'm fine with Jasdebi anyway so whatever..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Can I use Jean Gray?



Um, no?

I guess if you're picking "Marvel Girl" Jean Gray with her mental blocks (the one that had trouble flying with TK) you'd be okay, any other incarnation pretty much shatters the city block level though :/

So pretty much worthless or overpowered...


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll just use Black Alice then.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Ryoko Hakubi allowed...?  I'm already afraid to even already ask.  One gem okay? ><


----------



## Kai (Aug 16, 2007)

1. Candy Vegetto(DBZ)
2. Light Jak(Jak and Daxter)
3. Phantom(Kingdom Hearts)<-- lol I don't know if this guy will be allowed,he's an unbelievably difficult bastard to kill.
4. Sublime(comics)
5. J'onn AKA Martian Manhunter(Smallville TV series)


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL Cady Vegetto, I see what you did there.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm switching out Karate Kid for Nemesis Kid.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 16, 2007)

This is my new team(Ghiaccio is maybe a little too strong for this tourny)

Kira Yoshikage (JJBA) No Another One Bites The Dust
The Captain (Hellsing)
Risotto Nero (JJBA)
Wraith (Marvel)
Absalom (One Piece)

No more changes for me, this is my team.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 16, 2007)

Candy Vegetto should be able to equavalently to his size  blow up a  city or more.


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> If Shin is officially in the tournament, registration will be closed. Otherwise, we need one more team and we should be clear (at least for assembling the teams)



Hey soes FSH need any changes?

1. Sasuke(Post time Skip)
2. Don Kreig
3. Renji Abarai
4. Rob Lucci
5. General Tao


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I change my Alabasta Zoro to current Zoro, seeing as how some of you are packing freakishly powerful characters?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 16, 2007)

^yeah I was under the impression we were going mid-tier but I'm seeing some real freaking monsters here.  Oh well just a little fun tournament I don't really care.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Depends entirely on their size, but generally no (mechas don't really fall into the street level category)



Lancelot is pretty small in comparison with Gundams and such. I would say around 15 feet. It's power output is in the same league as CP9. So I think it would be a good in this battle.

btw, can I get a little more time to completely finalize my team because I need to dig for some characters?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Tournament won't start till around sunday or monday, so there's quite a bit of time.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Are you gonna host more tournaments Keo?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay, here's my team for now:

1. Walter (Hellsing)
2. Kurama (YYH)
3. Lancelot (Code Geass)
4. Won Sul (Shin Angyo Onshi)
5. Izumi (Gantz)

Subject to change.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok since some of my characters are breaking the rules can I keep using them but with limitations? I don't see any other character I could use I'm remotely familiar with.

So that'd be Jio without his signature spinning attack and Abigail without Brain Guardian.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

@ Goku: Possibly.

@ Aldric: As long as there's a limit, I suppose the character should be allowed.


----------



## ZE (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok. This is my team. I will not change anyone anymore, if you think Blue is too strong then you need to watch him being powned by a tongue. 

Blue (dragon ball)
Saziel (bleach)
Kagero (basilisk)
Hyomou (basilisk)
Jubei (ninja scroll)


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @ Goku: Possibly.
> 
> @ Aldric: As long as there's a limit, I suppose the character should be allowed.



Then can I get Lina Inverse with restrictions?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

What restrictions are you thinking of?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you need judges, I wanna participate, but the people I wanted have been taken. 


And two people have Emma Frost.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Also two people have Mayuri.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> What restrictions are you thinking of?



No Giga/Dragon Slave.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

The people who have taken a character who has already been taken have been notified.

@ Suzu: I don't recall Lina all too well, but wouldn't Ragna Blade also need to be restricted? Otherwise, she seems to be okay.

@Havoc: The voting process is going to follow the same previous style, so I don't really need any judges. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Why would Ragna Blade be restricted? It can't destroy a city block. >_>


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

Isn't Clark stronger and faster than almost everyone fighting?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

"Creates a sword made of pure chaos that can cut through to the alternate dimensions used by Mazoku. The Ragna Blade (or Laguna Blade) has been shown to overpower Gourry's Sword of Light as well as Razud Megedis, the Spear of Light. Drains an incredible amount of the caster's power to use and capable of destroying the highest level Mazoku."

Pretty damn powerful attack, and not easy to defend against.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Isn't Clark stronger and faster than almost everyone fighting?



Speed restriction. And Clark isn't even near class 100 status.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> "Creates a sword made of pure chaos that can cut through to the alternate dimensions used by Mazoku. The Ragna Blade (or Laguna Blade) has been shown to overpower Gourry's Sword of Light as well as Razud Megedis, the Spear of Light. Drains an incredible amount of the caster's power to use and capable of destroying the highest level Mazoku."
> 
> Pretty damn powerful attack, and not easy to defend against.



The only way to defend against it is to survive it or be Lord of Nightmares...>___>;;


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Just to make sure, this is Abigail's Brain Guardian:



Surrounding the target with giant bramble. And this is the size of Anthrax, the victim of the spell:



I take it it isn't allowed?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

If it can kill high level Mazoku, who are nowhere near street level, you can imagine actual street leveler surviving that. 

But ah, it isn't like Lina doesn't have other assortment of spells at her disposal, eh? ~_^


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

Have Yu Yu Hakusho main characters been taken?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

@Aldric: I'm not entirely sure what's going on in that scan. How come you just don't use Abigail that pre time-skip? He seems powerful enough (and appears to be within the limit)


----------



## ZE (Aug 16, 2007)

Blue>anyone. 
His psychic powers own.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Have Yu Yu Hakusho main characters been taken?



No, but YYH characters can't be too far into the series.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> If it can kill high level Mazoku, who are nowhere near street level, you can imagine actual street leveler surviving that.
> 
> But ah, it isn't like Lina doesn't have other assortment of spells at her disposal, eh? ~_^



Well...if you can avoid it, you'll be fine.

But fine. No Ragna Blade...

But is it wise to give up Amelia for Lina? Amelia is faster and stronger.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to use post time skip Abigail cause he has better durability and strength feats as well as regen, it's just he has a couple of spells that may be troublesome.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2007)

Laguna Blade is hard to use even if it is tough to take head on.  The only times it's ever been really effective is when her friends give her an oppurtunity to attack.  In character, she wouldn't use it because it takes so much out of her and probably wouldn't work in an arena setting.

Of course it depends upon her oppenent.

And Lina's smarter with more powerful spells, then Amelia, who might edge Lina out in defense, but not overall firepower.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Well...if you can avoid it, you'll be fine.
> 
> But fine. No Ragna Blade...
> 
> But is it wise to give up Amelia for Lina? Amelia is faster and stronger.



Your call. I'm an Amelia fan myself, so i can't answer objectively.

@Aldric: Wasn't Omega Abigail durable enough? Personally, I see him as just fitting in the tourney's level. Anything higher than that seems a bit much (I recall just Lynch being seriously durable. He was taking Gara and Arshes best without a flinch. Abigail is supposed to be above that, right?)

Well, as long as you limit Abigail, use post-skip


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll go with Lina Inverse instead of Amelia.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

DT Yu Yu Hakusho too strong?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

Havoc said:


> DT Yu Yu Hakusho too strong?



I don't think so.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @Aldric: Wasn't Omega Abigail durable enough? Personally, I see him as just fitting in the tourney's level. Anything higher than that seems a bit much (I recall just Lynch being seriously durable. He was taking Gara and Arshes best without a flinch. Abigail is supposed to be above that, right?)
> 
> Well, as long as you limit Abigail, use post-skip



I'm not using Omega Abigail as he tanked not only Arshes and Gara's best attacks but also DS' forbidden spells and two Halloweens. That's too much. 

That'll be "human" Abigail with everything shown so far including his tentacles armor, a bat's wing for Accused and his wacky blunt weapons without Omega Armor and Brain Guardian. That should do it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Have Yu Yu Hakusho main characters been taken?



I already took Kurama.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I already took Kurama.



Shin


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 16, 2007)

Aldric said:


> I'm not using Omega Abigail as he tanked not only Arshes and Gara's best attacks but also DS' forbidden spells and two Halloweens. That's too much.
> 
> That'll be "human" Abigail with everything shown so far including his tentacles armor, a bat's wing for Accused and his wacky blunt weapons without Omega Armor and Brain Guardian. That should do it.



Oh, I forgot about that. Yeah, that's too much. So use the one you were thinking of.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

ZE said:


> Blue>anyone.
> His psychic powers own.



General Tao is already taken and we already know what happened there.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually screw it, let's say Brain Guardian is allowed but it can only cover the surface of a city block instead of a small town/village like in the manga.

This way it's the best compromise.


----------



## ZE (Aug 16, 2007)

Goku said:


> General Tao is already taken and we already know what happened there.



The thing is, Blue never used his psychic powers on Tao, that was anime only, a shity filer that ruined Blue. For example, Chousu (tiens companion) was able to paralyze Goku during the tenkaichi budokai and we all know how Goku was much stronger than him. Blue was weaker than Goku but still was about to kill Goku with a shotgun, what saved Goku?s life was a mouse. 

All this was just to show you that if Blue had used his psychic powers on Tao he would have won, his powers can paralyze anyone even people stronger than him, in a real fight blue can beat Tao.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

So it was filler?

Excuse me for not having read this.


----------



## ez (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I have Crocodile(OP) on my team or are logias banned?


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> 1. Alita (Battle Angel)
> 2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
> 3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
> 4. Shiki - (Satsujinki version/Tsukihime)
> 5. Youzen (Houshin Engi)



Updated.

1. Alita (Battle Angel)
2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
4. Ryoko (Tenchi-OVA) (*One Gems, anime showing only)
5. *Will add later*

That Ryoko ok? ... -_-


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2007)

Isn't Alita a little too strong?


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

She seems fine to me. ><


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2007)

Doesn't she run around at Mach 17 while melting through everything like a hot knife through butter?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 16, 2007)

ezxx said:


> Can I have Crocodile(OP) on my team or are logias banned?



Logias are totally banned.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Doesn't she run around at Mach 17 while melting through everything like a hot knife through butter?



Yeah...if I chose her Imaginos from the first series.  Either way speed rule caps it at mach 1.  So speed really isn't so important, it comes down to skills and such.  And Gally has those. ><


----------



## ez (Aug 16, 2007)

ezxx said:


> 1. Jirou(Black Blood Brothers)
> 2.
> 3. Kurau(Phantom Memory Kurau)
> 4. Gau Ban(Shadow Skill)
> ...



updated list. I hope i'm within the limits this time >_>

1. Jirou(Black Blood Brothers
2. Majeh(King of Hell)
3. Gau Ban(Shadow Skill)
4. Kazuma(S-cry-ed)
5. Sonsaku Hakufu(Ikkitousen)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2007)

Since there were no objections my Zoro is the current one.


----------



## Codde (Aug 17, 2007)

Eishi (D. Gray Man)
Rissieto Nero (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
Isamu (Kurozuka)
Hyo (Fist of the North Star)
Li Yentsui (Guyver) 

I might probably change some of the team members later.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 17, 2007)

If theres still room i'd like to reserve a spot


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 17, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Timur Lane
> 
> Kira Yoshikage (JJBA Part 4) Can't use Another One Bites The Dust
> The Captain (Hellsing)
> ...



Current team, no changes needed.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to check over this first thing when I wake up. I'll repost the characters that I'm questioning, and if no response is given, I'll do it the easy way for me...

Ban that character "during" tournament time. That means it's possible to have 1 or more missing characters come tourney time. So please make sure that your character isn't violating rules. If you think they are, just make it easier for both of us and not use them. Thank you.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2007)

I think Solty may be too much for this one.  Maybe.  Her high end feats are pretty damn high at any rate.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 18, 2007)

Some things have come up and I won't be going on here much anymore so I'm going to drop out of the tourney, sorry.

So if anyone wants:
Kuroro Lucifer, Spiderman, Teresa, Jasdebi etc. you can have them.

Again I'm sorry.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry to here that Gatotsu87, Ill take spidey off your hands. 

Sat Aptom on the bench he was too strong also.

1.Black costume Spiderman
2.Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
3.Naraku(Inuyasha)
4.Ryuuma (One Piece)
5.Kakashi Hatake

My team is complete.

Update.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Sorry to here that Gatotsu87, Ill take spidey off your hands.
> 
> Sat Aptom on the bench he was too strong also.
> 
> ...



Er, on what planet is Thanos a "street level" character?  He's insanely beyond the scope of this tournament.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Sorry to here that Gatotsu87, Ill take spidey off your hands.
> 
> Sat Aptom on the bench he was too strong also.
> 
> ...



Do you want Black costume Spidey or symbiote Spidey, there is a difference.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

dordonii-bleach
hitsugaya toushiro-bleach
quicksilver-marvel
the thing-marvel
hiei-yu yu hakusho if he is considered to strong then i choose toguro


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 18, 2007)

Hiei might be too strong.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

toguro then


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 18, 2007)

Make it end of DT Hiei and it might be ok...maybe...w/o the Darkness Flame Dragon of course.  Darkness Flame sword might be ok though.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Er, on what planet is Thanos a "street level" character?  He's insanely beyond the scope of this tournament.



Nah, I read his comics and I have read the data book info on him. He can't level a city block and his speed and agility are at "Olympic Human levels."

Chihara Minori Blogs her Trip to AX and LA

Thanos is perfect for this tournament.

@Havoc: I want the Spider-man who beat up Firelord, I think it was the symbiote.


----------



## Kai (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> @Havoc: I want the Spider-man who beat up Firelord, I think it was the symbiote.



You do realize PIS is disabled.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 18, 2007)

You are delusional if you think that Thanos is a street leveler.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

The 4th Hokage said:


> You do realize PIS is disabled.



Spider-man (symbiot) is strong and  not to mention he has arguably the best reflexes amongst Marvel heroes. PIS won't be needed in this tournament.



> Shin~ You are delusional if you think that Thanos is a street leveler.



Unlike you I actually read comics. Thanos only coculd destroy a city block with tech not raw power.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 18, 2007)

You do know that Thanos can beat DBZ level characters right?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Unlike you I actually read comics. Thanos only coculd destroy a city block with tech not raw power.



Okay, how about this; Thanos is a titan and thus violates the "no immortals" clause in the rule.

But whatever, go ahead and pick him, he'll just get disqualified when the fights start.  Don't say we didn't try to warn you.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> You do know that Thanos can beat DBZ level characters right?



This is flame bait.......& an insult.You don't read comics and you really shouldn't comment off of here say from members here at the NF.



> Okay, how about this; Thanos is a titan and thus violates the "no immortals" clause in the rule.
> 
> But whatever, go ahead and pick him, he'll just get disqualified when the fights start. Don't say we didn't try to warn you.



Thanos is dead.


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanos has outmuscled hulk and drax,fought on near even ground with a power gem warrior madness thor who wrecked nearly the entire defenders team(including strange)and has takin beyond planet shattering attacks....hes is in no way shape or form a street level character.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay have fun getting disqualified.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

feitan said:


> *Thanos has outmuscled hulk and drax,fought on near even ground with a power gem warrior madness thor *who wrecked nearly the entire defenders team(including strange)*and has takin beyond planet shattering attacks....*hes is in no way shape or form a street level character.



Thanos has never outmuscled the Hulk or Drax, a cheap shot scuffle does not count. 

As for his fight with Thor......

Page 8

This is not planet destroying attacks.......
"Sip!"



			
				~Shin~ said:
			
		

> Okay have fun getting disqualified.



Man I just love it when I pwn other members in other threads & they come flambaiting ya in every thread you post in.


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2007)

Right you missed that near equal part huh,he fought head to head with thor and was barely on the loosing side,odin is a galaxy buster thanos took shots from atleast a semi serious odin thats planet buster,thanos took shots from galactus who was decently fed thats atleast country destroyer,and omegas blast was concentrated its much beyond planet buster because omega is twice as strong as galactus who does shit like this

I know whitebeard you will come back with more shit,thanos has outmuscled hulk before thats a fact,hes takin ss blasts to the face without trouble,among many other things that put him way beyond a street level character.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 18, 2007)

Please, don't argue here. It's not good.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

feitan said:


> Right you missed that near equal part huh,he fought head to head with thor and was barely on the loosing side,odin is a galaxy buster thanos took shots from atleast a semi serious odin thats planet buster,thanos took shots from galactus who was decently fed thats atleast country destroyer,and omegas blast was concentrated its much beyond planet buster because omega is twice as strong as galactus who does shit like this



This is the Odin Thanos fought/That's nowhere near planet destroying


This is the Odin Thanos did not fight.


Omega's attack was not a planet buster, look again.
"Sip!"

A fed Galactus attack was off panel, I don't see any star systems going boom.


> *I know whitebeard you will come back with more shit*



You call Canon "shit" huh? LOL Im looking foward to more of *your* off panel "shit" this is the 2nd time you talked about off panel stuff.



			
				Goku said:
			
		

> Please, don't argue here. It's not good.



listen to him feitan.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 18, 2007)

as Keollyn is running this, it is ulimately his choice.

however... when Lady Sif and Beta Ray Bill stopped Odin, they told him the battle was 'laying waste' to asgard. Asgard being a realm thats a pretty large area that was being destroyed.

As the power curve in this tournament is 'City block' i would say Thanos is above this limit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2007)

Look people, Whitebeard's obviously made up his mind.  Keollyn can decide if he thinks Thanos is appropriate or not when the tournament starts.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

Mad Titan said:
			
		

> as Keollyn is running this, it is ulimately his choice.
> 
> however... when Lady Sif and Beta Ray Bill stopped Odin, they told him the battle was 'laying waste' to asgard. Asgard being a realm thats a pretty large area that was being destroyed.
> 
> As the power curve in this tournament is 'City block' i would say Thanos is above this limit.



Asgard was still intact, it wasn't destroyed.



			
				EvilMoogle said:
			
		

> Look people, Whitebeard's obviously made up his mind. Keollyn can decide if he thinks Thanos is appropriate or not when the tournament starts.



Yup.


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> *Asgard was still intact, it wasn't destroyed.
> *
> 
> 
> Yup.



Asgard is a magically reinforced realm its much more durable then a regular planet,thanos has survived blackholes,and omg are you actually denying galactus did that?do you see all those planets being destroyed?yea thats what a fed galactus can do,I suppose they were  just lying when he said galactus destroyed 3 star systems huh lol.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanos is WAAAAAAAAAAAAY above the city-busting level. For Christ's sake, he took out the Fallen One, and that guy is miles above Silver Surfer.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

feitan said:


> Asgard is a magically reinforced realm its much more durable then a regular planet,*thanos has survived blackholes*,and omg are you actually denying galactus did that?do you see all those planets being destroyed?yea thats what a fed galactus can do,I suppose they were  just lying when he said galactus destroyed 3 star systems huh lol.



Asgard is an asteroid-like world, it's not a planet. pocket dimension.

Thanos supposedly survives a black hole, His ship went through the black hole, he got injured.



You said Galactus destroyed star sytems the Canon shows none.

hey, if you look close enough The WHITEBEARD off panle too busting up a star.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you not read fucking Annihilation? GALACTUS HERALDS HIS RAGE. IT BLOWS UP THREE STAR SYSTEMS. IT PROCEEDS TO KEEP GOING.


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> Asgard is an asteroid-like world, it's not a planet. pocket dimension.
> 
> Thanos supposedly survives a black hole, His ship went through the black hole, he got injured.
> 
> ...



His ship disentegrates around him.....so he takes the blackhole with his bare body and survived did he not?Im not saying anything the scans are saying it,you see multiple planets being destroyed and then someone reporting the damage done which is multiple star systems....why would they be lying to themselves about how much galactus is destroying.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

feitan said:


> His ship disentegrates around him.....so he takes the blackhole with his bare body and survived did he not?Im not saying anything the scans are saying it,you see multiple planets being destroyed and then someone reporting the damage done which is multiple star systems....why would they be lying to themselves about how much galactus is destroying.



Whatever dude, this is not the place.

but I would like you to post scans of all your Canon claims.

Edit: I will also remove Thanos from the team.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2007)

Ezra the Titania (Fairy Tail)
Naga the White Serpent (Slayers)
Mink: Pre-Molting (Dragon Half)
Samus Aran (Metroid Series)
Chachamaru (Negima)

*Removed* Solty (Solty Rei)

I'm exchanging Solty for Chachamaru from Mahou Sensei Negima.  Solty is probably too strong for this tournament.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> I'll go with Lina Inverse instead of Amelia.



I didn't see the edit in your post... are you still switching her for Lina?


----------



## atom (Aug 18, 2007)

mine has been updated (page 2)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

Alright, this is the final noticfication, and also the last chance for changes. No changes will be possible tomorrow morning. Please check your team here to make sure they're okay

Link removed


----------



## atom (Aug 18, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Alright, this is the final noticfication, and also the last chance for changes. No changes will be possible tomorrow morning. Please check your team here to make sure they're okay
> 
> Link removed


You need to update my guys on this list (i'm on page 2)


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

My team has been updated page 10.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

@ God Itachi: Can you please make note of what series they're from.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

@Whitebeard: Once you complete your team, I'll do the edit.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 18, 2007)

Its done.........the new team is on page 10.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 18, 2007)

Keollyn, I updated my team in page 6. Here it is again:

-Gain Esperanza (Bastard!!)
-Franky (One Piece)
-Jio (666 Satan)
-Abigail without Omega Armor (Bastard!!)
-Grunbeld (Berserk)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

@Whitebeard and Aldric: Noted.


----------



## atom (Aug 18, 2007)

ok I put who my guys come from.


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 18, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @Whitebeard and Aldric: Noted.



My Team Good?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

@ God Itachi: Noted

@ The American Afro: You have to click the link on page 11 to find out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2007)

Technically Sylia Stingray on my team is from the series "Bubblegum Crisis" (I had it mislabeled as "Knight Sabers" which is the name of her team) if you're interested in clarification.  The 2040 series is the OAV series as opposed to the TV series (which took place in 2032 for those who care).

One quick note,  God Itachi has Emma on his list, she's a duplicate of my team. (edit: nevermind, updated team doesn't have Emma on it)

I'd also call into question a handful of characters as to if they're within the rules or not.  I'd propose a suggestion to the voting rules that people should be allowed to vote against a character if they're beyond the powerlevel (if someone sneaks DBZ-Goku onto their team, Goku should be voted down in his fights because he's by no means a street leveler.)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

Does he have Emma? I didn't see it. Is she going by another name?

Yeah, the plan for those sneaking in rule breakers will just have their character auto-eliminated. It'll allow the person going against them, regardless of their power, the victory. So the person can get by during registration, but once the tourney starts, any info of the character being rule breakers will affect negative on them.

Edit: To make it clearer, only the character that broke the rule will be auto-eliminated, not the entire team. You'll just be down a man (or woman).


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 18, 2007)

Keollynn, i updated my team due to one of the guys being stronger than the limit.
Can you change it???

This is my current team:

Kira Yoshikage(JJBA) Can't use Another One Bites The Dust
The Captain(Hellsing)
Risotto Nero(JJBA)
Wraith(Marvel)
Absalom(One Piece)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

What page?


----------



## Aldric (Aug 18, 2007)

This is base Jio btw. No Satan.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

Alright. Will edit.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 18, 2007)

Updated list, since no one noticed my edit:

1. Wesley Gibson (Wanted)
2. Paibok the Power Skrull (Marvel 616)
3. Lucius the Eternal (Warhammer 40,000) 
4. November 11 (Darker than Black)
5. Nemesis Kid (DC)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

^ Por lo siento >_<


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 18, 2007)

UpDated List

Sasuke(Post Time Skip)
Renji Abarai
Karasu( Dark Tournament Yu YU Hakusho)
Rob Lucci
General Tao

 I switched Out Don Kreig and Put Karasu from DT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2007)

How come we are allowed to have all these characters that violate the rules?  I'm gonna have to overhaul my team if I even want a chance to compete.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2007)

Parallax said:


> How come we are allowed to have all these characters that violate the rules?  I'm gonna have to overhaul my team if I even want a chance to compete.



In theory any character that violates the rules will be disqualified before the voting (thus loses automatically).


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2007)

^I certainly hope so.  Seeing characters like Rob Lucci and Gilgamesh in this tournament wont make it very fun.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 18, 2007)

I would still need to know why they violate the rule. I won't auto-eliminate if no evidence of rule breaking is presented.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2007)

.  Maybe if you sealed Enuma Elish.  Lina had to seal Laguna Blade after all, and that's not even as effective an ability.


----------



## Kai (Aug 18, 2007)

Would someone mind telling me why Candy Vegetto is not allowed on my team?


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2007)

He still had all his powers even as candy?he could shoot himself through like every person in the tournament?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 18, 2007)

...................................


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 18, 2007)

1) Ultimate Invisible Woman (not the same deal as the 616 counterpart, since she's younger and more unexpereienced, I'm willing to change her if problems may arise)
2) Liriel Baenre (Forgotten Realms)
3) Shadowcat (Her phasing powers aren't 100% infallible, then again, I'm willing to change her)
4) Scorpion (Carmilla Black)
5) Spider-Woman (Jessica Drew)


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 19, 2007)

Pai Napple said:


> Ramiel (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
> Lord Hazanko (Outlaw Star)
> Joseph (Marvel comics)
> Count Bleck (Super Paper Mario)
> Dimentio (Super Paper Mario)



Joseph breaks the city-busting limit. He was basically Magneto without the restriction of an aging physical body.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> 1) Ultimate Invisible Woman (not the same deal as the 616 counterpart, since she's younger and more unexpereienced, I'm willing to change her if problems may arise)
> 2) Liriel Baenre (Forgotten Realms)
> 3) Shadowcat (Her phasing powers aren't 100% infallible, then again, I'm willing to change her)
> 4) Scorpion (Carmilla Black)
> 5) Spider-Woman (Jessica Drew)



Could you refresh me on Liriel Baenre's powerlevel?  I only read the first book of her's, but she was pretty powerful in that one, I could easily see her escalating to insane levels.

Other than that you probably have the most "street level" team I've seen, so in that regards good luck   (Shadowcat's a cool pick, since it's restricted to In Character I don't think she should be a problem.  She's beatable if you have the right skills).


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 19, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Could you refresh me on Liriel Baenre's powerlevel?  I only read the first book of her's, but she was pretty powerful in that one, I could easily see her escalating to insane levels.
> 
> Other than that you probably have the most "street level" team I've seen, so in that regards good luck   (Shadowcat's a cool pick, since it's restricted to In Character I don't think she should be a problem.  She's beatable if you have the right skills).


I'm in the middle of the refreshing myself (as in, reading the starlight and shadows series), so I can't help you as I'd like at the moment, but let me assure you, some of her spells can wreak massive havoc on the unfortunate (Ie: Ray of enfeeblement >.>)
 
And about the street level part, well, we'll wait and see about that, at least Liriel may prove to be a beast (once I finish with the books )


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't have any plans to allow anymore teams to be created, but I'll see if I can squeeze you two in. As mentioned several times, make sure your team members abide by the rules.

@ 4th Hokage, NKA ♦Kiroi Senko♦: I'm kind of surprised you asked that question. Just think of the opponent gumdrop Vegetto fought. Now divide his power by two. If he still can curbstomp everyone in this tournament at once, you've got someone well outside of the tournament's set power range.


----------



## Kai (Aug 19, 2007)

1. Syndrome(The Incredibles)<-- revised(disregarding his largest robots if too powerful)
2. Light Jak(Jak and Daxter)
3. Phantom(Kingdom Hearts)
4. Sublime(comics)
5. J'onn AKA Martian Manhunter(Smallville TV series)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Change noted.


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

Can someone check my team and say if they are within the limits. (I think they are, but I don't want to lose by default)



> God Itachi
> 
> 1.) Darwin (Marvel Comics)
> 2.) Northstar (Marvel Comics)
> ...


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 19, 2007)

You can't have any form of Martian Manhunter.


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> You can't have any form of Martian Manhunter.


Nvm that wasn't directed at me. (USE QUOTES ARGH!!)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

You can't? Cause the Smallville version of Jonn isn't anything special. He's probably a bit above Clark, with no real added ability.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 19, 2007)

I never watch Smallville.

Is he still an intangible mind rapist in the show?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Nope. None of those abilities are apparent yet. Hell, he almost died by something Clark recently fought even with.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

Umm...me thinks Mister M is to much...same with Black Alice.

Shadow King...I don't know.  It's Keollyn's call on that.  Did we ever rule out wtf telepathy? ><


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Umm...me thinks Mister M is to much...same with Black Alice.
> 
> Shadow King...I don't know.  It's Keollyn's call on that.  Did we ever rule out wtf telepathy? ><


How is Black Alice or Mister M too much?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Telepathy is alright so long as it isn't a instant "kill". That would, essentially, break the one-hit kill rule.

Things like itachi's mind attack (that doesn't kill the person, but drains them if they're not strong enough) are okay.

By the way Tuxx, you're missing a person. You need to update soon.


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Telepathy is alright so long as it isn't a instant "kill". That would, essentially, break the one-hit kill rule.
> 
> Things like itachi's mind attack (that doesn't kill the person, but drains them if they're not strong enough) are okay.
> 
> By the way Tuxx, you're missing a person. You need to update soon.


Thanks. Yes, I can use all of my peps


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> How is Black Alice or Mister M too much?



Minster M has no limits almost...he could do anything he wants...molecular reconstruction and among other things.  What's stopping him from making his opponent into something...or making himself untouchable or creating nuclear explosion. ><

Black Alice...at least from what I seen of her...if no limits is place on her...she can use Spectre, Wonder Woman, Black Adam, Dr. Fate, Zatanna...and 1 or 2 more...I can't quite remember.



Keollyn said:


> By the way Tuxx, you're missing a person. You need to update soon.



OHhh yeah...umm, I need work on that. ^^


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Minster M has no limits almost...he could do anything he wants...molecular reconstruction and among other things.  What's stopping him from making his opponent into something...or making himself untouchable or creating nuclear explosion. ><
> 
> Black Alice...at least from what I seen of her...if no limits is place on her...she can use Spectre, Wonder Woman, Black Adam, Dr. Fate, Zatanna...and 1 or 2 more...I can't quite remember.



Hmm, interesting. I need to watch this development.


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, except Black Alice only works on people with powers, if its someone like Zoro who is just natural talent, then she is useless. 

Mister M can be speed blitzed, and I believe he has been in the past. Mister M has never done anything that destroyed a city block. Its speculation.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Even though Mister M hasn't destroyed a city block, do you think his power is confined to street leveler only? Honest question, as I don't know him.

When I think of street leveler, I think of a character that, for the majority of their career, can only quell small city level threats. These threats are usually quelled after a long, and grueling struggle, and it takes their toll on the fighter physically or mentally. 

If a person can quell a city level threat as easy as they change clothes, then they're not considered street levelers.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

No no...she can use them. >_>  It doesn't have to be the opponents powers....  Remember...at first the case was with Dr. Fate...when she first appeared and first time used her powers.  When she was fighting the "Birds of Preys" group, she could freely use Zatanna powers. Even Alan Scott when he wasn't around.    Alice uses powers only to people of magic base too.

She can choose whoever powers she wishes too.  That's how her powers work. ><

*edit*
She can't use Spectre's power anymore though...I think he made it so she can't.  But still. ><


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 19, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Even though Mister M hasn't destroyed a city block, do you think his power is confined to street leveler only? Honest question, as I don't know him.
> 
> When I think of street leveler, I think of a character that, for the majority of their career, can only quell small city level threats. These threats are usually quelled after a long, and grueling struggle, and it takes their toll on the fighter physically or mentally.
> 
> If a person can quell a city level threat as easy as they change clothes, then they're not considered street levelers.



So Karasu from Yu Yu Hakusho is coo??


----------



## RashCash (Aug 19, 2007)

I am still thinking of changing my character now, but if it's to late then I understand. Can't wait to see what I am up against.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> Even though Mister M hasn't destroyed a city block, do you think his power is confined to street leveler only? Honest question, as I don't know him.
> 
> When I think of street leveler, I think of a character that, for the majority of their career, can only quell small city level threats. These threats are usually quelled after a long, and grueling struggle, and it takes their toll on the fighter physically or mentally.
> 
> If a person can quell a city level threat as easy as they change clothes, then they're not considered street levelers.



I can't say for certain.  He fits into the rules and everything...it's just his powers puts him on another level.  He only had a short lived appearance...so it's only speculation on what he can really do.  But he has forcefields, TK, could heal things to it's original state, intimate and living.  Can stop people from messing with his mind.  Energy manipulation, control over matter and molecular things, phasing, and evolutionary evolving and creation powers.

But I'm only saying. ><


----------



## Kai (Aug 19, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> You can't? Cause the Smallville version of Jonn isn't anything special. He's probably a bit above Clark, with no real added ability.



Didn't he reach into that guy Aldar's body and kill him? He also took over Clark's mind in one of the episodes.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

I dunno. I thought he just hit the guy really hard.

And when was this mind control? The only time I remember Jonn having anything to do with Clark's mind is when he helped Clark who was being taken over by a phantom. But forgive me, I haven't seen all of season 6 yet.


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 19, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Can someone check my team and say if they are within the limits. (I think they are, but I don't want to lose by default)



Northstar would be limited to sound speed. The main problem I see is Darwin. There's still no way to actually kill him, because he's evolved past every single thing that could. Considering he once turned into sentient energy I'm thinking he's breaking the immortality rule. That said, if the fight is KO only, then he'd be fine.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 19, 2007)

Now that I think about it, is me using  alright? It's basically one touch KO.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 19, 2007)

I would say that he is not alright, considering that when Rohan uses Heavens Door he is free to do anything he wishes with his victims.
Maybe someone fast enough could avoid it, but i am not so sure about that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 19, 2007)

But with the speed limit...I think I should change it...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 19, 2007)

So, just to be absolutely clear, you're allowing me to use Kouga Gennosuke?

Because even though bloodlust is off, many techniques will end up being used to kill, simply because of the nature of those techniques.

That means automatic pwning yourself because of his doujutsu.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2007)

^Then why use him?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm. Would War Machine be too powerful for this?


----------



## atom (Aug 19, 2007)

When does this start anyway?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hmm. Would War Machine be too powerful for this?



War Machine from Marvel?  Someone's getting away with using Iron Man so I don't imagine War Machine would be a problem.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2007)

Nevermind, I missed the deadline.


But Steel's still a BOWSS.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

implosion said:


> Now that I think about it, is me using  alright? It's basically one touch KO.



Depends on how you look at it. I've not seen the thing in action, and wiki makes it sould like hypnotic suggestions (which isn't barred, so long as the person can't die from it). Otherwise, the rules clearly say no one hit kill techniques.



Haterade said:


> So, just to be absolutely clear, you're allowing me to use Kouga Gennosuke?
> 
> Because even though bloodlust is off, many techniques will end up being used to kill, simply because of the nature of those techniques.
> 
> That means automatic pwning yourself because of his doujutsu.



I thought we already had this discussion. Your concern makes it sound like you think he violates a rule. If this is the case, I already said that one is better off not using the character.



mystictrunks said:


> Hmm. Would War Machine be too powerful for this?



Dunno, but no changes can be made anymore. The only ones allowed to change members now are the ones still in question.



God Itachi said:


> When does this start anyway?



Either later today, or early tommorrow


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 19, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Joseph breaks the city-busting limit. He was basically Magneto without the restriction of an aging physical body.



I'm thinking Mario or other teams would take out Joseph...

But if not, I guess... I replace him...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 19, 2007)

> ^Then why use him?


Those with protection against magic or those that are fast enough could still kill him.

But in all honesty, with him, I could walk right through the tournament, and quite easily.





Keollyn said:


> I thought we already had this discussion. Your concern makes it sound like you think he violates a rule. If this is the case, I already said that one is better off not using the character.


You never gave me a definitive answer.

I'll take Wise Yuri from 666Satan instead.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Pai Napple said:


> I'm thinking Mario or other teams would take out Joseph...
> 
> But if not, I guess... I replace him...



You would have to replace two other people also.

Ramiel and Hazanko.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 19, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> 1. Alita (Battle Angel)
> 2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
> 3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
> 4. Ryoko (Tenchi-OVA) (*One Gems, anime showing only)
> 5. *Will add later*



Updated

1. Alita (Battle Angel)
2. Zelgadis (Slayers)
3. Kyosuke (Soultaker) No warping.
4. Ryoko (Tenchi-OVA) (*One Gems, anime showing only)
5. Youzen (Houshin Engi) Several restriction on Super Paopei

I'll just go back to Youzen.  O.K. now I'm done.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 19, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Kirin (666Satan)
> Gala (Bastard!!)
> Kei (Gantz)
> *Wise Yuri (666Satan)*
> Kurotsuchi Mayuri (Bleach)


My updated team with Kouga Gennosuke removed.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 19, 2007)

My updated team:

1. Izumi (Gantz)
2. Won Sul (Shin Angyo Onshi)
3. Kurama (YYH)
4. Walter (Hellsing)
5. Lancelot (Code Geass)


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> My updated team:
> 
> 
> 5. Lancelot (Code Geass)




WTF....mecha


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 19, 2007)

It fits the standards for the tournament so why not. Tbh, I'm trying to replace it but I can't find a good replacement so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Is it fifteen feet as you said?

Also, I can't accept your changes Shin. The chance to change members ended earlier today.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 19, 2007)

Here this is the best video I could find to give you a good view of it's size

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X69yE0wxFPo[/YOUTUBE]

It's the white mecha.

EDIT: If changes aren't allowed then it's fine.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright, we have 38 registered teams. Registration has officially come to an end. I'l start preparations, and if I can get it done before long, I'll start within the hour (but only if I can make it). Otherwise, it'll start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 20, 2007)

Pai Napple said:


> Ramiel (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
> Lord Hazanko (Outlaw Star)
> Tsavong Lah (Star Wars EU)
> *Count Bleck (Super Paper Mario)
> Dimentio (Super Paper Mario)*



Now for the two Paper Mario characters. They are pretty tough... well, in the Mario world anyway... 


Count Bleck (who, for someone who nearly destroyed the Multiverse is being rather underestimated) can slow down the other team with one of his attacks.



Info of Dimentio:


			
				Powers & Abilities said:
			
		

> Dimentio being a magic magician is capable of many special abilities and powers. Being a master of Dimensions, Dimentio is able to flip between them like Mario. Dimentio can also create his own in which he controls such as Dimension D and give him additional power and support.
> 
> Dimentio can teleport instantly and shoot a seemingly unlimited amount of energy spheres at his foes. He can also duplicate himself and deliver twice the amount of pain with his clone. A method, which proved to be the most effective, is his killing magic. He is able to create a compact magic field around his victims in which he simply snaps his fingers, which causes several explosions within the field. Mario, Peach, Bowser, and Luigi were all nearly killed in this way.
> 
> Dimentio's lesser abilities, usually useful for acquiring information, are hovering and being able to turn invisible. It is unknown if Dimentio had these powers prior to his servitude to Bleck, or if Bleck had granted him the powers as he had done with the other minions.





Both Count Bleck & Dimentio is no allowed...


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2007)

I just wanted to ask, you said that we should give our own commentary, but did you want it to necessarily be in the exact same format as you put it?

I still gave commentary, but I didn't exactly make it all nice and neat like you.... 

Also, can we just disregard battles with characters that we know little to nothing about(like what I did in the few threads I posted in)?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 20, 2007)

If you don't know a fight, you can skip it. That's allowed.

The format I have on the first post is recommended. It makes it easier for me to tally votes at the end.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> If you don't know a fight, you can skip it. That's allowed.
> 
> The format I have on the first post is recommended. It makes it easier for me to tally votes at the end.


Alright, I'll do that from now on.



Mad Titan said:


> 1. Evangeline A.K. McDowell (Negima)
> 2. Nrvnqsr Chaos (Tsukihime)
> *3. Gilgamesh (Fate/Stay Night)*
> 4. Raven (KOTOR)
> 5. Kenpachi (Bleach)


On IRC, it was pointed out that this character is well beyond the scope of what is allowed in this tournament.

From what I was told(and decided to read up on), Gilgamesh is capable of sundering the foundations of reality, collapse time and space, and disintegrates everything in the AOE, in his most powerful form.  It's supposedly capable of destroying the Earth.

To make it fair, he shouldn't be allowed to use his Enuma Elish Noble Phantasm.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh...but umm he never ever used it for reals before.  Because...well he's to much of an ego manaic or something.  Not even in he game...he never did went all out with it where it would destroy the planet.  I think max he ever used of it is like 20% of it or something. >_>.  

But I'm no real expert.  Really I can never have the chance to play those games  only read them.

Keep in mind he's still an Archer class.  Close melee isn't his forte.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 21, 2007)

Mad Titan isn't in the tournament anymore anyway.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh....... ><


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Aug 21, 2007)

So how many votes or winz do you need 2 move on?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 21, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> You would have to replace two other people also.
> 
> Ramiel and Hazanko.





Hwoarang said:


> Now for the two Paper Mario characters. They are pretty tough... well, in the Mario world anyway...
> 
> 
> Count Bleck (who, for someone who nearly destroyed the Multiverse is being rather underestimated) can slow down the other team with one of his attacks.
> ...


Changed my team. 


*New Team*

Xemnas (Kingdom Hearts II) [Final Form]
The Beast (Kung Fu Hustle)
Tsavong Lah (Star Wars EU)
Illidan Stormrage (Warcraft)
Zant (The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess)


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 21, 2007)

I have to redo my team again, it seems like Code(Planet Uchiha) also picked Risotto Nero without anyone noticing we got the same guy.
Since the voting process for his battle has already begun i'd have to change my team again.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Aug 21, 2007)

Alright then I guess I have to change Sol-Bad Guy. Instead of Sol I would like to use "Fubuki" from Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 21, 2007)

Read

Timur: It was my error, so you can keep that character.


----------



## atom (Aug 21, 2007)

How many battles can go on at the same time?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2007)

I just wanted to check, "Taleran VS. Darklyre" is listed as the final match of round 1, I didn't see a match for my team.  Did I miss the thread, or did I get a bye in round 1?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 21, 2007)

@God: As many as I feel like making. I try to do three a day though.

@Evil: Since the numbers weren't even for a normal bracket, only six matches are in the first round. Everyone else will be done in round two, which I hope to start tomorrow... Thursday at the latest.

Short answer, yes, you got a bye to the next round ^_^


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> @God: As many as I feel like making. I try to do three a day though.
> 
> @Evil: Since the numbers weren't even for a normal bracket, only six matches are in the first round. Everyone else will be done in round two, which I hope to start tomorrow... Thursday at the latest.



Thanks, just wanted to make sure I didn't overlook my battle.

I'll look forward to kicking ass in round two


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 21, 2007)

You can start my match as late as possible because I'm not sure if I'll be around some of the times.


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 22, 2007)

Where can i see the tournament bracket? Where can i vote for my team? Is it a thread???????? Did it start already?????


----------



## The American Afro (Aug 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I just wanted to check, "Taleran VS. Darklyre" is listed as the final match of round 1, I didn't see a match for my team.  Did I miss the thread, or did I get a bye in round 1?



Where did u see this:starber


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Tournament bracket is not disclosed, your matchup hasn't come, and you'll likely know when it is here as it'll be on the first page for a while (the forum doesn't see an overabundance of activity)


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you post a thread involving me yet, I may have missed it.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 22, 2007)

..... Nope.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 23, 2007)

So when do the matchups end and how do you decide who won when few people voted and the "team who had 3 characters winning advance" rule can't apply?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2007)

This round victors are:

Phenomenol
RashCash
Suzumebachi
Darklyre
Parallax/Planet Uchiha
Aldric

The first match of the next round should start shortly.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2007)

This round victors are:

Phenomenol
RashCash
Suzumebachi
Darklyre
Parallax/Planet Uchiha
Aldric

The first match of the next round should start shortly.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all that advanced.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2007)

Does Storm break the rules?


----------



## Darklyre (Aug 25, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Does Storm break the rules?



She can cause F-5 tornadoes and Class 5 hurricanes. Hell the fuck yes she breaks the rules.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Aug 28, 2007)

what round of the tournament are we in? Are we still in teh second round? I think two people are using genkai from yu yu hakusho also because i remember voting for a battle between genkai vs. hazanko and now she's in another fight


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 28, 2007)

You are in this round. You are one of the last five matches in this round. The person who used Genkai was the same person. Their match came up again.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 1, 2007)

So Keolynn, when is my next fight coming up??

I still haven't botherd to find any scans for my team though.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2007)

Once round three starts. But it isn't decided when you will be up in that round.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds good enough for me, then i still have time to dig up some scans.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright, this round is finally over. The winners of this round are:

implosion
EvilMoogle
Whitebeard
Spectre
RashCash
Pipboy
DarkLordDragon
Wesley
Limit_Tester
mystictrunks
♦Kiroi Senko♦
~Shin~
Timur Lane
ezxx
God Itachi
Haterade aka The Goddamn Batman
Tuxx
Darklyre

The next round will begin later today


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2007)

Yay.

I was completely surprised when I won.

I thought it was Phenom all the way, with all of the people showing up and voting for him...


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 3, 2007)

Horray for me.


----------



## ez (Nov 7, 2007)

long since been completed so recycling ~


----------

